# Scope for Mechanical engineers in Canada



## Vasudha Patil (Jan 26, 2017)

Can anyone help me with current status for Mechanical engineers in Canada? Like is it a good idea for Mechanical engineers to move to Canada? Or if there are plenty of opportunities for them? Or which country would be better to move in?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vasudha Patil said:


> Can anyone help me with current status for Mechanical engineers in Canada?


What do you even mean by 'status'?




> Like is it a good idea for Mechanical engineers to move to Canada?


If they want to then yes, but they will not be allowed to work as engineers because engineering is a regulated profession and they will have to qualify as engineers here. That could include going back to university if your education isn't up to Canadian standards.




> Or if there are plenty of opportunities for them?


There are opportunities,




> Or which country would be better to move in?



How do you expect us to know that? And that also makes it sound like, rather than really wanting to come to Canada, you just want to get out of India and will go anywhere.


----------



## Vasudha Patil (Jan 26, 2017)

Thankyou!


----------

